# Oakley's first day at the beach



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley had a great day at the beach this morning, and even managed to get himself a "sand moustache" to match his little white goatee 

He loved being off the lead and stayed close to us most of the time.

Still picking up the sand everywhere


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

omg so cute! It seems Poos love the beach!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is so so cute, a really pretty colour and he clearly loves running in the sand.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Maria what a fab set of pictures. I love seeing dogs playing on the beach. I like his moustache


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Still love his colour


----------



## AgaRee (Oct 5, 2011)

He is just gorgeous Maria and a beautiful colour


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Great photos - I think the first one is my favourite!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Bless he looks like he is having a great time,he is just gorgeous!! xxx


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Puppy, Beach, Heaven


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the sand moustache! ... his colour looks lovely with the sun shining on him.


----------

